# bocote wood



## dennisww

I don't know correct way of pronouncing bocote please spell the way it is pronounced for example bacoat or bocoat or bacoatee etc...........


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I know it as Bo-co-tee


----------



## wood-of-1kind

BOW-COT-T

Do I win a prize[?][)]

-Peter-


----------



## ilikewood

If your from the south, it's Ba-cot-ee.  If your from the northeast, it's Ba-ot-ee.  If your from Canada, it's Bo-cot-eh.[]

I don't know that there is a correct pronunciation as I have heard it in about every form possible.


----------



## LEAP

The first time I tried it on a slim line I pronounced it (^%#$^$#&^$#*^$. Of course it was cross cut and I had not got enough glue on the tube.
Phil


----------



## DCBluesman

It's a Spanish word and is thus pronounced buh-co'-ta.


----------



## BigRob777

Wow, I've been saying buh-coe-tee.


----------



## airrat

Alot of woods out there have about 5 different ways of saying them.   LOL


----------



## bob393

I'm confused[]


----------



## dennisww

I don't feel so bad about not knowing correct way of pronouncing bocote. seems like it is pronounced many ways, but I believe DCbluesman has probably got it right because it is spanish


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Join the crowd!





> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />I'm confused[]


----------



## Penmonkey

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Join the crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />I'm confused[]
Click to expand...


Count me in!


----------



## Rifleman1776

bow-coat   or bow-coat-ee


----------



## airrat

Can someone do a .wav file for us hook on phonics kids?  [][)]


----------



## TellicoTurning

If you just kinda slur the word, everyone will think you know what is correct...

While we are doing it... what is proper for WENGE?[}]


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />bow-coat   or bow-coat-ee



How does that help (other than the fact that it's wrong?) Is your "bow" like the "bow" of a boat or like a "bow" tie?


----------



## GreggR

> It's a Spanish word and is thus pronounced buh-co'-ta.



Uh, now I'm confused. No disrepect, but does this mean I need to pronounce tamale "tuh-maw-la"?

MSO (my stupid opinion) is "buh-co'-tay" or "purdy wood my customers like!"

[]


----------



## Skye

http://www.woodenpicks.com/woodgrain_selections.pdf

No need for smart a** remarks.

The link pronounces it "Bo-co-tee". Who's right? Who knows. For all we know the natives have their own toMAYoe toMAHo for the wood and there is no 'right'. Regardless, does it really matter _that_ much?

Here's another I ran across:



> &gt; Bocote
> 
> boh-COAT-eh



And another:





> &gt; Bocote
> 
> bo coat ee ("bo" as in "to" as in "top")



Some more:


> It helps if you know the region of origin. A lot of the woods that end in
> "e" (bocote, ziricote, ipe, makore) are south and central american and
> should be pronounced spanish-style (e = "<b>ay</b>").


----------



## MesquiteMan

Since it is spanish, the proper pronunciation, using spanish pronunciation rules, would be bo (o like vOte) CO (o like vote) te (e like thEy).  The CO is accentuated.  This is according to my limited spanish language skills as well as the following: http://www.tomzap.com/sp_key.html


----------



## bdar

Mexican Rosewood!


----------



## dennisww

I think I like purdy wood


----------

